# Messy drinker - splashing water bowl



## RadiantLux (Jun 4, 2012)

My 7 month old girl is a messy drinker. We feed raw meat/bones. We have a large yard and she runs around a lot until she is thirsty.
I have a small stainless steel bowl that she doesn't use much. I used to hear her sneaking into the bathroom to drink. She figured out how to lift the lid. I try to keep the doors closed but there are 4 other people in this house that don't pay attention. So we bought one of those gravity fed - water cooler type of dog bowl. The bowl part is small. She gulps or almost chews water. When that happens, it splashes out all over the floor. Then her whole muzzle is wet and drippy. Since getting this bowl, she has not gone near the bathrooms. So I guess she is getting enough water. Also - since getting this bowl we have woken in the middle of the night with a messy crate . Maybe she is getting too much water before bedtime. She is outside a lot but maybe I have to go out there and remind her to potty before bed. 

Is this a training issue? Is it an equipment issue? Can it be both? I have looked at splash-proof bowls on amazon.com


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

Well in dog obedience basically one of the main rules of allowing them water or food specially when they are young is make a log on when they eat and drink and how long it takes them to defecate or urinate. This way you know when to allow her to drink and eat and when not to. Mine isn't in a crate so every time she needs to go out she wakes me up.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Try the buddy bowl. It will cut down on the mess and isn't as easy for the little ones to play in. Great American Spillproof Products - Home

I place drymate dog bowl mats under the water bowls and that helps keep the area clean as well.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I never monitored water intake, I just keep a towel on the floor by the water bowl. Only one of my dogs is really sloppy, Kiya, she will drink then pick her head up to look around and as she's standing there the water will just pure onto the floor.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

oh yes we have this problem too...he sounds like a olympis swimmer doing laps when he drinks..and water ends up all over him,the flor and us because always after drinking he decides to give kisses.....i found a cheap water proof kitchen floor mat at wal mart..and i had to put 3 side by side..and at least my wood floor is save now


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nita is the messiest drinker ever!!! She does the looking around beween laps, she doesn't close her mouth all the way, she doesn't lick her lips before she walks away from the bowl and she loves to put her foot in the bowl or carry it around and move it 

I wonder how much she would hate one of thoese buddy bowls!


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella was the messiest water drinker ever. She always had to put her foot in the bowl as she was drinking. And then afterwards, she liked to tip the bowl over. Glad to say that this behavior has stopped. Still a messy drinker, but now at least we just have dribbles of water, not rivers!


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

My lab is a messy drinker not in that she has water running out of her mouth afterwards but she splashes a lot of water out of her bowl when she is drinking. I finally put a cat litter box under her water bowl. It works great! It catches everything that she splashes and is easy to clean out. I'm not sure how much it will help when dogs have water running out of their mouths after they drink but it certainly catches all of the other splashes and is a cheap solution.


----------



## ssimoo1982 (Aug 25, 2012)

Could anybody tell me how to start a thread? i am new to the site


----------



## ssimoo1982 (Aug 25, 2012)

Could anybody please tell me what breed of dog this is?
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...139553372803420.30915.100002462735578&type=1& at 7 months old now http://www.facebook.com/simohamed.s....139553372803420.30915.100002462735578&type=1& at 3 months old.
I was told he might be GSD husky mix but again i looked at some he doesnt look like them at all, he got long ears, others told me he is a gsd of the working line. Please if any expert knows


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i keep a towel on the floor next to the bowls.when he drips
i place my foot on the towel and use it as a skate. if your
dog isn't holding overnight take her out once or twice
overnight. what do mean she's in the yard a lot?


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I use the towel too and put a non skid area rug under the bowl that absorbs lots of the dripping water...I think most large dogs are not what you call the neatest drinkers.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery doesn't lick his lips either after he is done. I will say the tile around his water bowl is the cleanest in the house since its mopped two or three times a day. I was hoping he'd grow out of it but it seems like that won't be the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Movin64 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Sloppy drinkers*

My female sticks her whole face in the water bowl , then she wil stand in it with one paw . when throwing the ball , and needs a drink , she drops the ball in the water dish, gets a drink then picks the ball out, and smacks down on the ball like she is chewing on it, the only thing we can think , is the ball is wet, and she is getting the water off of it, and sticking her feet in the bowl is cooling her off, Now she is teaching our puppy the same manners :gsdhead::gsdhead:


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Bella has a bottle that she licks for water in her crate. (like a big hamster water bottle) there's no mess and she can't drink it crazy fast. It's worked well for us. Before that, she'd pick up her bowl and walk around with it, throwing water everywhere! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to find all kinds of toys in the water bowl. I got the stainless steel water fountain(with a filter) and it works well. There are different things you can put so that the water comes out in different ways, I change it every week. It seems to control the water intake.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have had gsd,s that seemed to have half the water they drank spill from their mouth onto the floor, and gsd that never spilled a drop.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Spirit, 5 months, is not a sloppy drinker at all. The problem is he likes to pick up the water bowl after he's done drinking and walk around with it. I am cleaning up my floor several times a day


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> Spirit, 5 months, is not a sloppy drinker at all. The problem is he likes to pick up the water bowl after he's done drinking and walk around with it. I am cleaning up my floor several times a day


Bella does this too lol. She looks so silly doing this! She will also pick up the cat food bowls and carry them around. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CherLynn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

bandit likes to drip water everywhere when he drinks. he seems to like standing in his bowl to cool off his feet and to wash them off too (what a mess right after we mow the lawn!) silly puppy. i put a big 1' x 3' plastic mat under his dishes. it helps the immediate area. figured it was just part of his personality. he LOVES water and will stick his whole head underwater when we go to the reservoir or play in the creek.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

When we got Scarlett, I made the comment that she was the sloppiest drinker/eater ever. My GSD owner friend said that GSD's eat/drink like blenders with the lid off! It's a pretty true statement in our experience. AND, Scarlett can't be bothered to clean up after herself.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I've had fosters who would literally splash all of the water out of bowl just by drinking. Now I just use a towel under the bowl.


----------



## gsdw/me (May 17, 2011)

Taschka is a very messy drinker. She gets water everywhere. My male however is very neat with his food and water. I remember as a puppy he went through a stage of being messy when drinking. He thankfully outgrew this. I hope Taschka and your young one will too. Good luck.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

As a young pup Wolfy Dog would take a mouthful, sit and let it drip "back" into the bowl while watching it in amazement. Now he puts his toys in it, incl stuffies. 
The other day, the door had been open to the yard, and he found that a tree frog had taken up residence in his water bowl. That was hilarious; seeing a big, clumsy pup trying to persuade the frog to move, who wisely played dead. We rescued it unharmed. I can't believe this big dog who crunches chicken backs like chips, was so gentle with a little frog.


----------



## dennisbarry73 (Apr 8, 2013)

My dog is also a messy drinker. But since I gave him the best pet water fountain, he drinks very nicely. He also like it a lot.


----------



## Abel Shepherd (Apr 8, 2013)

my dog digs his water bowl causing water to go everywhere.


----------

